# I look out the window and what do I see...



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

A bloody fox sat on top of the shed quite happily watching Rosie and Daisy who were happily running around in their run. I couldn't get out there fast enough to chase it away, all I can say is I'm glad he wasn't hungry. Rosie and Daisy couldn't care less if theres a fox near them or not because they're used to dogs being around them from Laddie and the OH parents dog. I seriously need to get a dog now I think.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Omg that is scary.
I've never even seen a fox come out in the daytime here at all let alone in my garden. When I walk the dogs over the fields I've never even seen one there either. They must be very tame where you live.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

They really are, it just looked at me at first when I went out then once I'd chased it off I stayed there for a few mins to make sure it was gone. Come back inside and looked out the window again just to make sure, it was back sat on the shed watching the girls again! This time I run out and put the girls in the shed for the rest of the day so they stay safe. Although its nice and sunny here today I want to keep them safe and thats the best place.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

OMG you poor thing Kammie! Which area are you in exactly? Although Ive seen foxes late late at night ive never seen them during the day here!

At least your babies are nice and safe!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Sutton on the edge of London, foxes here have absolutely no fear of people. I'm now seriously looking into getting a rescue dog for their safety.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

How rude is your fox?! lol

When my buns lived outside they were always visited by foxes but not during the day I have to say! Our fox used to bring her cubs along too and they'd stare my my buns through the run but the rabbits just carried on as though nothing was going on, I think they got used to it! 

My rabbit house and run were totally fox proof with really thick wire all around though so I just left them out and didn't worry too much. 

Just make sure the dog you get is animal friendly, I was more worried about the dogs we used to have getting at my rabbits than the foxes!


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

shoot the bloody thing...vermin . thats why they should not have banned fox hunting as it keeps the numbers down 

poor rabbits hope they are ok and not scared for there lifes


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

kelseye said:


> shoot the bloody thing...vermin . thats why they should not have banned fox hunting as it keeps the numbers down
> 
> poor rabbits hope they are ok and not scared for there lifes


They weren't scared at all, they're used to dogs being around so to them the fox was just another dog. Its why its so worrying because I know they wouldn't run from a fox they would just sit there and let one walk up to them. Just need to find a rescue that will let me rehome a little mongrel thats good with rabbits and likes to pee. Problem is living in a maisonette it will be harder for us to find a rescue happy to rehome to us.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

what are you rehoming? or have i got the wrong end of the stick?

im not to keen on foxes as they used to rip my chickens heads off


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

kelseye said:


> what are you rehoming? or have i got the wrong end of the stick?
> 
> im not to keen on foxes as they used to rip my chickens heads off


I'm after a dog for the extra safety for the rabbits, prefer to get one from a rescue centre though.


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

That would be a horrible feeling having another animal wanting to eat your pets  The fox must be desperate for food if it is so brazen, maybe she/he has bubs...


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

So the dog hating landlord who also happens to be my OH's dad has said no to us having a dog. How can we convince some one that hates dogs that having one would be a good idea? Problem is I can't even use "it will keep the rabbits safe" because he hates all animals in general. The OH's mum has a little yorkie but his dad just kicks him out of the way (not enough to hurt him but just to make him move). He has no compasion towards any living thing other than himself so even saying it would keep me safe in the house when I'm home on my own wouldn't work.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Ah rubbish! Does promising the dog will be clean and that you'll pay for any damage it does not work?

I guess the alternative is to make sure that a fox absolutely can not get into the rabbit run and then they'll be safe. It is do-able


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm now considering moving Rosie and Daisy back to Southampton with my mum. I just looked out on them and this time foxy was sat on the tarpolin covering half the run whilst the girls were inside it. There was also some loose white fur outside of the run, I've checked both of them over fully and theres no signs of harm done so I think it had just caught some fur on one of them, probably Rosie as she likes to sit right against the edge of the run. The run is completely fox proof as best I can possibly make it, its a solid metal frame with two layers of wire mesh buried under the grass below it. I just know foxes will do anything for a new chew toy and don't want to risk it anymore with the landlord saying no to our only chance at fully protecting them. I'm really scared for their safety now its not fair on them keeping them locked up in a shed all day when its sunny.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh Kammie, that's terrible. I only once saw a fox int he daylight - it was when I was snowmobiling in Canada. He was very scrawny and I decided that he was sick as he sometimes walked around in circles. Hope that fox stays well away. x
Jacqui


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I'm now considering moving Rosie and Daisy back to Southampton with my mum. I just looked out on them and this time foxy was sat on the tarpolin covering half the run whilst the girls were inside it. There was also some loose white fur outside of the run, I've checked both of them over fully and theres no signs of harm done so I think it had just caught some fur on one of them, probably Rosie as she likes to sit right against the edge of the run. The run is completely fox proof as best I can possibly make it, its a solid metal frame with two layers of wire mesh buried under the grass below it. I just know foxes will do anything for a new chew toy and don't want to risk it anymore with the landlord saying no to our only chance at fully protecting them. I'm really scared for their safety now its not fair on them keeping them locked up in a shed all day when its sunny.


That fox is very determined!! Ah its a shame to have to move them away but you'll only worry about them and never forgive yourself if anything happened  Can't your OH have a word with his dad and explain how much it would mean to you to have a dog?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

We're both going to go see him tonight and give our side of the argument to his face, where he normally just gives his side and walks off in a huff like a teenager would do. We're going to try the "I'm home most of the day, what if someone knocks the door and pushes past me into the house when I'm alone, if we had a dog he would protect the rabbits, the house and us" tactic.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope it works, I don't see why he would have a problem as long as the dog doesn't destroy the house. Let us know how it goes, fingers crossed!!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Good luck Kammie with getting a dog. x x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

It didn't work . Going to keep trying and for the time being the girls will stay in the shed. He completely ignored all my points and in the end as I predicted he stormed off so we left. I really don't know what to do for the best now. If I let them out they risk being killed and if I keep them shut in the shed all day they won't get enough exercise even with me supervising them for a few hours it wouldn't be what they're used to getting.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

Kammie said:


> A bloody fox sat on top of the shed quite happily watching Rosie and Daisy who were happily running around in their run. I couldn't get out there fast enough to chase it away, all I can say is I'm glad he wasn't hungry. Rosie and Daisy couldn't care less if theres a fox near them or not because they're used to dogs being around them from Laddie and the OH parents dog. I seriously need to get a dog now I think.


he will get them


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

My sister has a dog... didnt stop the foxes taking her buns


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

crofty said:


> My sister has a dog... didnt stop the foxes taking her buns


mr foxy sits on roof working a plan he will be back


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

borderer said:


> mr foxy sits on roof working a plan he will be back


I think you should be a gent and offer your assistance!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

We have foxes living next door and we have a dog, and the fox comes in during the day and watches them. he also comes at night too. As long as your rabbits are locked up safely, I wouldn't worry too much.


----------

